# Some new jigs



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I made up some new jigs.
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2330/cat/500/ppuser/12278


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

they look like they are just waiting to catch fish...good job...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice......*

VERY nice!!!!! They look great.


----------



## ndcarper (Feb 20, 2006)

Great work. Very professional.


----------



## Fenner (Feb 25, 2004)

*Neat*

 that looks like a neat hobby to get into I bet its great when you catch a fish on a jig youve made yourself They look great!


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I feel best when other people catch fish on my lures.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

wow those are really nice...im just now starting to get into fishing with jigs as i wasnt sure enough about them but alot of people seem to catch loads with them


----------



## draggin bait (Mar 21, 2006)

very nice job. I am just begining to make my own jigs. A friend of mine showed me how to tie hair on a bucktail, but mine didnt come out anywhere close to as nice as yours. I tied mine with nylon string while holding the hair with my hands. They look pretty rough. what is the secret? that dosent look like string holding everything together on yours. any advice you could give would be a big help. thanks


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

The thread I have been been using lately is Monarch Mono by Gudebrod Thread, as the advertisment reads:


> Flat non-twisted mono cord nylon. Monarch® mono is 1/2 the diameter of twisted nylon per size. Better suited for highest speed Jig Head and Bucktail tying than standard rod winding thread. Monarch® Mono grips tighter per wrap because it is flat, exerting greater holding power per wrap. Monarch® Mono will not cut through delicate Bucktail hair.


I have been very happy with the results. The rest is just practice, trimming the hair and wraping over any hair that is sticking out. Then I coat the thread.


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

where do you buy the fancy thread. I need help. The only part of my jigs that I am not happy with is the wraping of the thread. Always seems uneven. I currently use "D" sized thread. on my jigs that range in size from 1/4 ounce to 2ounce.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

http://www.hagensfish.com/
Hagen's is a good place to start, for bulk supplies.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Looks like you have to have a business.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I have ordered in smaller amounts. They just have a fee for smaller orders.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

how do you tie it up after you are done wrapping the thread? so that the thread just doesnt unwind


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

There are two knots that I use one is a Half Hitch. If you do about five or six Half Hitches then coat the thread with epoxy or super glue you will be ok. The other knot, which I think is better, is a Whip Finish. Then coat the thread.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

http://www.flyfisherman.com/ftb/jbwhip/

Check these finishing knots out.


----------

